# Internal Audit Job & Salary



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

How is the market for Internal Audit jobs in NZ & what salary do they command.
:juggle:


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Sanjeet24 said:


> How is the market for Internal Audit jobs in NZ & what salary do they command.
> :juggle:


Check out Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site
If the adverts don't show a salary range you will need to contact the recruitment agent to get an idea.


----------



## bennymangan (Jun 20, 2013)

*hi*

Are you a pr holder in Australia or Planning to emmigrate to NZ? I think Internal auditors are removed from SSL and CIA is mandatory. An experienced internal auditor with
6 years exp, can expect 80,000 to 120,000 NZd if you are able to obtain a job in senior position other wise between 55,000 to 80000.


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

bennymangan said:


> Are you a pr holder in Australia or Planning to emmigrate to NZ? I think Internal auditors are removed from SSL and CIA is mandatory. An experienced internal auditor with
> 6 years exp, can expect 80,000 to 120,000 NZd if you are able to obtain a job in senior position other wise between 55,000 to 80000.


Internal Auditors are still on the SSL, and CIA is not Mandatory..

I don't have PR. I am planning to apply for Skilled Nominated sub class 190 visa (QLD) after 7-8 months ... so that i have 2 years of Internal Audit Experience :fingerscrossed:

I just want to keep my options open towards NZ also.....


----------



## bennymangan (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry, I thought you are directly applying for new zealand migration. Thats true, Queensland and NSW have state sponsorship. But you should stay there minimum 2 years.
.


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

bennymangan said:


> Sorry, I thought you are directly applying for new zealand migration. Thats true, Queensland and NSW have state sponsorship. But you should stay there minimum 2 years.
> .


2 years stay should not be a problem ...


----------

